# Thanks!



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the invite and the warm welcome. I wanted to let everyone here know about a contest I am currently in and see if anyone would be inclined to help.

It is a photo contest to win a pair of Swarovski Binoculars. If you have a few minutes hop over and vote for #7 Brad Jerman. 

http://ftp.kingsoutdoorworld.com/trophy_room.htm 

The rules warn against spamming the vote and they are logging IP, so if youre inclined to keep helping me just vote once per 24 hours. 

If a few people would partner with me by bookmarking it and voting every 24 hours or when you think of it over the next few weeks, I don't see how I could lose. 

Thanks so much folks! And thanks again for making me feel so welcome.

Brad


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

you got my vote


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like your winnin by a land slide , glad to help you out


----------



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

One More vote from me!!!! Stan


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Another vote here Brad.
And as a fellow hunter...great buck!!!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

and me too


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted for you!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a Great Buck!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

One More vote from me!!!! Stan


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

..got ya covered...
don't forget to post a photo of you holding your new trophy and open dates when I can borrow the bino's


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

One More vote from me!!!! Stan


----------



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Last week guys and he has pulled within 100 votes. I sure could use you guys by my side.

http://ftp.kingsoutdoorworld.com/trophy_room.htm Vote #7

Remember just vote once per 24 hours.

This is the most active forum in Ohio so your support would be huge.

If you are inclined to go the extra mile, here is a form letter to help spread the word to email distributions if you are so inclined:

--------START-------------

A friend of mine is engaged in a photo contest to win a pair of Swarovski Binoculars. Would you please take a few moments and vote for #7 Brad Jerman.

http://www.kingsoutdoorworld.com/trophy_room.htm 

The rules warn against spamming the vote and they are logging IP, so if youre inclined to keep helping him just vote once per 24 hours.

If a few people would partner with me to help him by bookmarking it and voting every 24 hours or when you think of it over the next week, I don't see how he could lose.

You can find out more about his big deer at http://jermanbuck.com 

He and I appreciate your help.

Thanks,



---------END---------------


Please realize there is no pressure though and I appreciate all the help that I have already gotten for the awesome Ohio sportsmen here.

Thanks again,
Brad


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

OK.. One More time YW


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I did it again.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Brad, 

Keep us updated, so we can keep voting throught the 3rd. Looks like its going to be close.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

me too... again


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

one more Again!!!


----------



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Been gaining ground all day. Thanks guys!

Voting lasts until 7pm on this Friday.


http://ftp.kingsoutdoorworld.com/trophy_room.htm Vote #7


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

you got my vote


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Got mine. You're up 2831 to 2632.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

2838 - 2640 that is almost 200 ahead !!! 
WTG OGF and others


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Brad,,, Voted the 8th or 9th time now,, I hope it goes your way...
Stan


----------



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks again everyone.

I'm hoping for a strong finish and hope that this helps:

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/index.html


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

YUP... That should help 
Over 200 vote lead now more then yesterday


----------

